# Alexi Laiho video



## distressed_romeo (Feb 6, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7638214241718311132&q=Alexi+Laiho

Alexi Laiho's Young Guitar video...

Although he's definitely an accomplished player, does anyone else think he's not quite deserving of a lot of the praise heaped upon him?


----------



## Martin_777 (Feb 6, 2006)

Cheers for the post, mate. I like the Vivaldi stuff. There are definitly some nice licks in there. The stuff should keep me occupied for the next nights or so.

The only thing I don't like about Alexi are his vocals .... but he doesn't sing in the video ... so it's fine for me.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 6, 2006)

i find his guitar playing, while technically not bad, pretty boring...


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 6, 2006)

I never did like the comments he made in a guitar magazine about Petrucci and/or Dream Theatre...said he/they were boring!


----------



## Elysian (Feb 6, 2006)

super fast and super boring or something to that effect, yeah that was pretty stupid coming from him.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 6, 2006)

Exactly what I was thinking! Ok, the guy has chops, but not much in the way of dynamics or versatility! Plus, the cocky attitude (re. Dream Theatre remarks) really winds me up. The guy still in his early twenties, and he's already got a massive Yngwie-complex.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 6, 2006)

That's how I felt when I read it, I mean is it the tough guy attitude, regardless there needs to be some respect shown for those who have paved the way for others. I feel the same way when poeple dump on Yngwie...I just don't feel the need for that kind of crap!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 6, 2006)

I think it's just insecurity on the part of a lot of people.


----------



## Martin_777 (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree with you guys about his attitude.  
But I like the version of the Vivaldi theme. Do you know some other cool interpretations of classic tunes other than Malmsteen? Some names or albums would be cool!

Anyway, if you want to download the video, copy & paste this into your browser command line & off you go!

vp.video.google.com/videodownload?version=0&secureurl=mwAAAJ9JObPrsjU-d8_RzTWvoR3aN-5UMgGoPvo6Fj0O7E1dp_0CHn5DxB6weBisud7xRXXpHTbW_xuiYGZFGT0RjCNq0Q8-Sc7PwYghO7XQCynIjgCrXUuXrgKT4iyNG_jczIlnYoOgrrk97bqQwE5kSz8-0WFVPEo04-vLsJTi7riWYmxxrXZl1wG4hwrSD62htHPs7ineWfZNxk3-n_xk4zE&sigh=BzJA-pa1FBk-BNYG-kNnqVOETcU&begin=0&len=915347&docid=-7638214241718311132


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 6, 2006)

This is why he's compared to Avril Lavigne...


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2006)

This guy can play really good....wow, the other guy was good too. Cool vid.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2006)

He just said he didnt like Dream Theater. and after watching the G3 DVD, i gotta agree with alexi.. But then again, the new Bodom album is pretty craptacular too... But this video is


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 6, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> He just said he didnt like Dream Theater. and after watching the G3 DVD, i gotta agree with alexi.. But then again, the new Bodom album is pretty craptacular too... But this video is


Yeah, gotta love the Jacksons


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 6, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> He just said he didnt like Dream Theater. and after watching the G3 DVD, i gotta agree with alexi.. But then again, the new Bodom album is pretty craptacular too... But this video is





> "There are lots of guitar players out there who play super fast and super well--but they're also super lame. Like Dream Theater."





> "It's not even music; It's sports; And there are all these guys who concentrate on all the little details and never f$%^ up a single note when they play live. You know what? Thats not cool!"



To me that's saying more than not liking a band.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 6, 2006)

roope is much better than alexi, but thats to be expected, the dude has been playing forever and a day.


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 6, 2006)

The Vivaldi is really amazing. I have no idea about the guy's personality. Great playing.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, the guy's certainly got chops; it's just I never hear anything especially original in his playing, and I don't think anyone would deny that COB are currently skiing down Mount Bullshit at a pretty dangerous speed. Actually, I greatly prefered him within the context of Sinergy, but that's probably because a lot of the songwriting was split with Roope Latvalva and Kimberly Goss (uber-fox! If you haven't seen her, do an image search!).


----------



## strychnine (Feb 12, 2006)

hes arrogant and pompus. one of the worst players to reach a high status with his sub-par playing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 12, 2006)

However his sub-par playing may be, he's still a lot better than I am.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 14, 2006)

Okay, so he's a dick, whatever he's young, I am too, that's how you act you say stupid things.

Anyway, anyone think he looks like he smokes crack? He's always so fidgety.


----------



## Jerich (Feb 14, 2006)

YEAH!!!!!
Can i really say what I want here?...first off Nice Makeup!!!
second he is a Hair guy I cannot stand dudes with hair shoulder length that think thier hair is long and have to flip it every five seconds....third..BORING!!!! been done nothing original here at all...the word TOOL comes to my mind....C.O.B. stink everytime i have to sit through them "Live" i get bored...I am sure Yngwie has good grounds for Law suites on 3/4 of the stuff on this video.....

(my opinion)


----------



## kovachian (Feb 14, 2006)

So, is this Laiho feller supposed to be gifted or something? That playing was mediocre at best, I've seen 16 year olds that'd bury him alive.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 14, 2006)

Jerich said:


> YEAH!!!!!
> ! been done nothing original here at all...the word TOOL comes to my mind....C.O.B. stink everytime i have to sit through them "Live" i get bored...I am sure Yngwie has good grounds for Law suites on 3/4 of the stuff on this video.....
> 
> (my opinion)



So in that case, if I posted a video of me playing Moto Perpetuo, I should be sued by Paul Gilbert and Racer X for playing it just because he played a portion of it in Y.R.O (Yngwie Rip Off) even though no one owns the rights to these classical pieces.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 15, 2006)

It looks more like ADD than drug addiction...


----------



## strychnine (Feb 15, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Okay, so he's a dick, whatever he's young, I am too, that's how you act you say stupid things.
> 
> Anyway, anyone think he looks like he smokes crack? He's always so fidgety.



I met him a few years back when they came to orlando with iced earth and evergrey.
Hes a spacey character. hes a big drunk too...I just think he permanently has a hang over and thats why you assume he looks like a crack head. that and the eyeliner...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, the whole band have a reputation as heavy drinkers...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> I never did like the comments he made in a guitar magazine about Petrucci and/or Dream Theatre...said he/they were boring!



I think he's right. I can't think of a more overrated band than Dream Threatre, perhaps Meshuggah.

Alexi's work in my humble opinion is brilliant. Hatebreeder is one of the best metal albums ever. Follow the Reaper and the new one are great too. He writes EXTREMELY tasteful leads, never succumbing to just showing off for the hell of it, playing 20 minute long coma-inducing solos. His ability to seemlessly transition technical yet epic and catchy pieces with ease is really inspiring. 

I really don't see how he's boring at all. It's not the heaviest stuff out there (although the new album is pretty fucking heavy), but damn the song-writing is brilliant and it's extremely catchy. 

Give it more of a chance


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 16, 2006)

If you like his songs then cool...the guy's a frontman and songwriter as well as a guitarist. However, regardless of the quality of the material (let's save that for a different thread) I really don't think he could carry a project solely on the strength of his guitar playing.
Incidentally, I do like some of his songs...loved Sinergy, and I thought 'Follow the Reaper' was a great album. The newer stuff doesn't do anything for me though.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 27, 2006)

i may have been a bit bothered by his mention of dream theatre had i not shared the same opinion. petrucci sounds like he's playing excercises when he plays lead. a very dumbed down satch wanna be. i like bodoms music and laiho's lead work fits the music.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 27, 2006)

Elysian said:


> i find his guitar playing, while technically not bad, pretty boring...



Yeah I agree I got bored pretty quick.


----------



## maskofduality (Feb 27, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I really don't see how he's boring at all. It's not the heaviest stuff out there (although the new album is pretty fucking heavy), but damn the song-writing is brilliant and it's extremely catchy.
> 
> Give it more of a chance



i _loved_ the newer stuff until the last album came out. i kinda like it but it didn't sound as diverse as hatecrew death roll.(but that's just my opinion lol)

that said the only gripe i have w/ children of bodom (and almost all of thrash and death metal for that matter) is the guitar tone. That thin "EMG 81" tone (as most bands with this tone use that particular pickup or some variance of it) has way too much treble and the white noise that comes with it. It's too scratchy _for me_ really. And in regards to Laiho's soloing sound, i call it the "Choked Chicken" because it sounds like a choking bird. don't get me wrong i love the solos a lot (especially on HCdeathroll and Follow the Reaper) but i can't get past the fact that each solo evokes images of dying chickens.


----------



## rifftrader (Mar 1, 2006)

Jerich said:


> YEAH!!!!!
> ...I am sure Yngwie has good grounds for Law suites on 3/4 of the stuff on this video.....
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

